# Does my dog have Vizsla in her?



## playkate (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi there! Six months ago I got my first dog, Flynn, who was listed as a possible Lab/Mastiff/Chesapeake Bay Retriever mix. She'll turn a year old this month and I think we can rule out the mastiff part. I think she probably has some staff or pit in her. A friend of mine has a Vizsla and I see some similarities in their color and, particularly, the reddish color of her nose and the coloring of her mouth area. She certainly bounds like a deer like her Vizsla friend! She's stockier than her pure breed counterpart, but saw some similarities and thought I'd go to people more well-versed in the subject than me. So many people have thrown so many different opinions about her.

Anyway, looking for your input on what breeds you think may be in Flynn. Thanks so much!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't see Vizsla in her, I see more staffy or pit/lab cross. There are lots of red nosed pits that are mistaken for vizslas when they are young.


----------



## playkate (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Very cute dog. Like it. 
I may be wrong but I see part Vizsla, part lab and something else. Nice mix. Looks calm and well behaved.
Nose is brown - that is a V trait. Head and muzzle is also familiar as are the eyes. 
The ears are lab like.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I see Vizsla in the eyes only.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Flynn is a really cute dog!! I do see some Vizsla mixed in there somewhere... particularly in the eyes and nose. And if she runs like a deer, as you said, that's a Vizsla thing too. Her ears look like Lab ears. It's hard to know for sure, but one thing you should be able to look forward to is hybrid vigor and fewer Vet bills! Mixed breed dogs are typically healthier than purebreds, due to the larger gene pool. Anyway, enjoy her! She's lovely.


----------

